# Mayonnaise with Chef Justin



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

*Homemade Mayonnaise with Chef Justin (Fish)*


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

haha! De la bonne mayonnaise maison!









When i have to make it, i begin to mix the eggs (yellow part) with the mustard, allow them to cook for a few minutes, then i gently pour the oil.

Had allways made it with a fork, and never missed one. Maybe the French touch?


----------

